# Transporting a trike by Motorhome



## DaddyPaddey (20 Jan 2016)

I have a Scorpion fs tadpole trike. Whilst this folds, and will fit into our small car [Hyundi i10], it will not go into our Motorhome. Whilst I have a Fiamma bike rack on the back of the Motorhome I want to use this for SheWhoMustBeObeyed's upwrong. I can fit the Scorpion on a towbar rack below the Fiamma rack and have been using Mr Google to see if there is anything suitable out there. 

I have found one that looks just the job, but is from the Cycle Simplex in the USofA http://cyclesimplex.com/pages/photo-gallery . Does anyone have any suggestions of anything else that is suitable?


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Jan 2016)

I have successfully carried a CAtrike, Trice and Gekko on an "ordinary" rack

A simple boot mounted rack takes the cross member and then depending on trike and vehicle. either place the rear wheel upright and secure t the roof... or place the rear wheel down and secure to the bumper fittings

I don't know if either would work with your vehicle, but a cheaper option


----------



## Pikey (20 Jan 2016)

Maybe a little trailer if you have a towbar?

I did see a guy that had put a hardtop on a little metal trailer with some roof bars fixed to it, then a cycle carrier on the bars with two bikes. Bonus haulable storage that way too (read:fill trailer with ale).


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2016)

From http://cyclesimplex.com/


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Jan 2016)

If you want to put it on the roof of the motorhome.

Add two roof bars and then 3 pieces of plastic guttering for the three wheels to drop into and then strap the trike to the roof bars. I bolted the guttering onto the roof bars. It worked a treat.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Jan 2016)

I can see that working, but how on earth would you get the trike up and down?
I'm guessing riding really quickly at a ramp is out of the question...


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Jan 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> I can see that working, but how on earth would you get the trike up and down?
> I'm guessing riding really quickly at a ramp is out of the question...



I used this method for taking my ICE trike to Holland from Denmark. But it was on top of a Kia Picanto and it worked fine.

I have no idea how you would get it on top of a motorhome. :0)


----------



## DaddyPaddey (22 Jan 2016)

Not possible on top. What I want is something like this





which cyclesimplex make in the USA, but unfortunately say it is too expensive to ship. The advantage is that this would allow the Scorp to sit below the Motorhomes [Bessacar] normal rack. surely there must be a manufacturer somewhere in Europe?


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Jan 2016)

Ive seen motorhomes with mopeds on the back. It cannot be hard to get one of them and get someone to fabricate it.


----------



## further (23 Jan 2016)

Have a look here,http://www.bak-rak.com/
I have one on the rear of my campervan.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (23 Jan 2016)

Now that bak-rak looks a distinct possibility. Thank you.


----------



## further (23 Jan 2016)

Glad to be of help


----------

